# Big Fish of '08



## sweetblu

hunter143 said:


> Never seen anything like the last fish .What is it?where did they get that at..:yikes:


buck creek


----------



## predator_caller

They are in fact paddlefish. from missouri. The first one was a 51 pounder, the second pic is an 88 pounder, and pic 3 is a 76 pounder........


----------



## sea nympho

Caught this yesterday evening, on a small rap. MY first dogfish is a mastrer angler fish, 28"


----------



## waterfoul

My biggest pike of the season... so far! 30" and caught on a spinnerbait.


----------



## basskiller46

sea nympho said:


> Caught this yesterday evening, on a small rap. MY first dogfish is a mastrer angler fish, 28"


Nice fish! how big do they have to be for master angler because i had about 24-25 inch a couple days ago?


----------



## rockbass

hey predator caller, post a few more pics, why don't ya...:lol:


----------



## waterfoul

Bowfin need to be 27" for catch and release or 7# for catch and keep (but why would you keep one??? LOL!!). The state record is "ONLY" 14 lbs. I say only because I had one on at Morrison Lake that I'm pretty sure went quite a bit more than that and he BROKE my 4/0 Gamagatsu EWG hook right at the boat.

See them all here: 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/masterangler2003-PR8008_51760_7.pdf


----------



## predator_caller

rockbass said:


> hey predator caller, post a few more pics, why don't ya...:lol:


 


How many you want???????? have a-plenty :yikes:


----------



## sea nympho

Caught this one last night after 2am, plus two 15" lmb, all on hula-poppers. 

20.25", A 3/4" shy of M.A.










I've never night fished for bass earlier than June before(don't know why), but it's golden.


----------



## jmor17

My best was a 32" Pike caught on a local lake. Sorry no pic.


----------



## moonphase

Predator Caller,I went paddlefishing in Montana last year in the yellowstone river,got a 60lber.It is a big thing out there.Did you guys snag them?Thats how they do it in Montana.The D.N.R watches it very closely,you can only buy 1 tag and only allow a certain amout of fish to be caught then they close the season.But that is a fun fish to catch,we had a blast.


----------



## moonphase

My biggest this year is a 38.5 in.18.5 lb northern that I speared in Lake Margrethe in Grayling.The pic is in my gallery if someone wants to post it for me,I tried and could not get it to work.


----------



## sea nympho

My first toad smallie of the year, from opening weekend... 
Just took waterfoul 2 weeks to send it to me! :rant::lol:


----------



## Steelplugger

sturgeon anyone? caught it on the DR the other night.....


----------



## waterfoul

sea nympho said:


> My first toad smallie of the year, from opening weekend...
> Just took waterfoul 2 weeks to send it to me! :rant::lol:


 
Hey!! I have pictures of myself older than that I need to post yet. So consider yourself lucky!!!


----------



## wolverines

Fished with a friend of mine on his boat on Thurs. and he got this one...









We don't ever target perch so I don't know much about them, but this is the biggest one I've seen length-wise. I don't know if the pic is doing it justice but it had to go in the 14-15" range...

We also got some largemouth and smallmouth. We were after big smallies...of course I lost my best one at the boat but J got this one that I would call a true "toad"

Why travel all the way to LSC for big smallmouth when they're right here:lol:


----------



## predator_caller

Ya'll are making me a little home-sick here........


did manage a decent crappie last night while catfishin'.!!!!!:yikes:


I did snag them paddlefish. we are allowed 2 a day and the season is 45 days long. 


http://










http://


----------



## waterfoul

28.5" Bowfin I got Friday afternoon on a senko. Pulled my boat around for a while as I chased him with the trolling motor on 100%!! Tons of fun to catch that's for sure! 

(Oh, and Sea Nympho... mines bigger than yours!! :lol: )


----------



## deputy865

Not a GIANT but he was pretty big. Put up a decent fight to.

Shane


----------



## predator_caller

hey waterfoul.


why don't you hold that thing by the lips?????????? :yikes::yikes::yikes:

:lol:


nice fish.....



heck: they are all awesome fish. just gotta love a thread like this.


----------



## Crazy Axe

...is it me or is that crappie HUGE?!
It almost looks fake! Holy crap!


----------



## waterfoul

predator_caller said:


> hey waterfoul.
> 
> 
> *why don't you hold that thing by the lips??????????* :yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> nice fish.....
> 
> 
> 
> heck: they are all awesome fish. just gotta love a thread like this.


 
You first!!! I've had those things BREAK 4/0 hooks in the past. I am NOT putting anything I can't afford to lose in it's mouth! LOL!! :lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

How about another nice roughie.:lol:


----------



## waterfoul

Rough fish often put up the best battles!!! We got a few 4-6 lb suckers in the Maumee earlier this spring... but alas... no pictures! LOL!!!


----------



## BassManBob




----------



## Hutze1nm

Those paddlefish were awesome, they had one swimming around in the bass pro shops in Cincinnati... I didn't know they were abundant at all... the one that was caught in the ohio river in Cincinnati was very rare they said for the area and you can't keep them there from what i remember... where in the south are they that abundant???


----------



## USMCEOD

Hey I caught them in warm waters :cwm27: That crappie is the biggest dang crap I've ever seen that thing is HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## waterfoul

4 lb 10oz spawned out female. 21" long... I'm sure she would have been nearer to 6 lbs pre-spawn. Fought an awsome fight that made us bust out the net!


----------



## predator_caller

Being a little selective this morning. was on a flooded river again, and seen a bunch of gar, but only shot some of the bigger ones. Did see one that could eat any of these ones.


those paddlefish are from right here in Missouri. Wish we had them things back home.............

http://










http://


----------



## predator_caller

Heck. I might as well post a smaller cat I cought the same night as the crappie........



http://


----------



## msunolimit

Hey predator caller, you happen to have a spare room at your place that I can live out of? :lol: Dang man those are some saweeeeeeeeeet fish you've got there...ALL OF THEM!

I love my bass fishing up here, but wow that kinda makes me jealous seeing all the action I'm missing out on down south.


----------



## predator_caller

msunolimit:


sure do man............ bring your fishin' poles, and some sun glasses. I know very well what you mean. i lived up there for 37 years and had an absolute blast fishing. I do have to admit; i am having a riot right here as well. My next quest will be shooting some grass carp, and some buffalo. they get real big down here as well. 

I did lose a huge catfish last friday night, that would have went well over the 80 pound mark. Had him next to shore several times, and he finally got into a log-jam and was gone. He is on my hit-list as well.........


thanks all for the replies: I can't wait to share more......


----------



## predator_caller

moonphase said:


> My biggest this year is a 38.5 in.18.5 lb northern that I speared in Lake Margrethe in Grayling.The pic is in my gallery if someone wants to post it for me,I tried and could not get it to work.


Here ya go man.. awesome fish................





http://


----------



## Bluesuten

St. Clair River Walleye 5-14-08.


----------



## Bluesuten

St. Clair River Walleye 5-14-08. Released and avaliable for you to catch now!


----------



## BBBYpsi

Well here is mine a nice 26" walleye. The biggest fish I have ever caught. The best thing is I dedicated the first fish of 08 to my father who passed away on march 20th of cancer. I know he had something to do with it. By the way it really was my first fish of 08.


----------



## wolverines

BBBYpsi said:


> Well here is mine a nice 26" walleye. The biggest fish I have ever caught. The best thing is I dedicated the first fish of 08 to my father who passed away on march 20th of cancer. I know he had something to do with it. By the way it really was my first fish of 08.


 



Sorry about your loss. Nice catch...


----------



## SNIPER17HMR

From the halloway thur morning 23in 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/100_1791_1_Small_.jpg


----------



## SNIPER17HMR

Need help posting a pic How might i do it


----------



## GMONEY

here ya go


----------



## SNIPER17HMR

Thanks gmoney i think i found what i was doing wrong


----------



## dobes

Can someone PM me the proper way to post a pic. I cant seem to figure it out.


----------



## johnobub




----------



## murphdogg

that was the biggest crappie i have ever seen! Holy geeze i want to catch one!


----------



## johnobub

that was the biggest crappie i have ever seen! Holy geeze i want to catch one!

the big crappie live down south. good luck


----------



## wolverines

dobes said:


> Can someone PM me the proper way to post a pic. I cant seem to figure it out.


 

I don't know what the proper way is, but I upload mine into the gallery and copy/paste them from there...pretty easy doing that way, and they are a nice size...not huge like some where you have to scroll to the right for ever to read what someone has wrote cause the pic is sooooo big:yikes:


----------



## bigrackmack

Go to photobucket.com and set up a account and load your pics to it.....at the bottom of the pic their will be options....right click on the bottom one...(copy)...go to the thread you are trying to post it in, and paste it....not as hard as it sounds......Mack


----------



## predator_caller

well maybe NOT !!!!!!!!!




there WAS about a 6 pound female guarding these fry.....



http://











http://











http://


----------



## moonphase

Thanks for posting the pic for me Predator Caller!!!!!


----------



## steelhead05




----------



## crosscobra




----------



## predator_caller

The little lady finally got herself a BIG Gar...... I really like the horseshoe above the cabin door. "UN-LUCKY" horseshoe I suppose for the cabin owner and her fish.


I can't help but check all those pictures every day. Ya'll are tearin' them up, up there. Great fish, and keep them coming.....


http://


----------



## sea nympho

My biggest, _and only so far_, walleye of the year: 










24.5" & fought like a bulldog, didn't gas one bit. 
Thanks for the guide trip Robert! 
He scored the 'eater' eyeball & this dandy smalljaws:


----------



## sfw1960

sea nympho said:


> My biggest, _and only so far_, walleye of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 24.5" & fought like a bulldog, didn't gas one bit.
> Thanks for the guide trip Robert!
> He scored the 'eater' eyeball & this dandy smalljaws:



Not a bad night - spur of the moment type and all....for a couple 0' multi-species m0f0's!

:lol:

*THANK YOU* for the trip and I gotta say *"Ain't nuttin' wrong wit dat back seat"*
:fish2:
Nice job drivin' on those wild curves & cuts - I guess I should scan you a map , huh???
Or start emailing you waypoints.... that's a nice color machine to gawk at between bites too!!










W0000 Hooooo!!!
RAS


----------



## Empty Livewell




----------



## jd53fisherman

never weighed it but im guessin 8# or so. caught an 11lber. too but she went back in to lay some eggs.







[/IMG]


----------



## PWOG

I got her out of bed to smash a Lipless,
Golden rule is 22" to the hole showing


----------



## BigJohnson

caught this one yesterda







y


----------



## Whit1

dobes said:


> Can someone PM me the proper way to post a pic. I cant seem to figure it out.


 

Follow this link to a great instructional tool for posting photos in Michigan-Sportsman.com. Be sure there is only on http:// in the URL when you put the image in a post.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163653


----------



## PWOG

I'm wondering how you happen to post MY picture as your fish...
BigJohnsnerd ?

What is up with that? I think im being stalked on the MIS forum. Now what do i do quit posting pictures? What do ya think Bass?


----------

